# La Torre de Pisa es/está inclinada



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:

Ayer en el curso de español había una discusión sin solución. El tema era "¿ser o estar?".
¿Cómo se dice?:
_La Torre de Pisa es inclinada._
_La Torre de Pisa está inclinada._

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

Un saludo,

Osa.


----------



## macame

Sin duda, está inclinada.
Usamos estar cuando la característica que se atribuye al sujeto es el resultado de una acción, transformación o cambio, entre otros casos.
Cuando la contruyeron no estaba inclinada, se fue inclinado con el tiempo porque sus cimientos no se hicieron con la profundidad necesaria.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, *macame*, por la respuesta rápida.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no lo veo tan claro. Usaría una u otra dependiendo del contexto. *Es* me suena bien, quizá porque lleva tanto tiempo inclinada que ésa es precisamente su principal característica.

_- ¿Cómo es la torre de Pisa?
- Es inclinada._

Un saludo


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias *Lurrezko*, ese exactamente fue mi argumento en nuestra discusión. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Es un buen argumento... pero no lo compro ; incluso ante la pregunta tan directa que plantea Lurrezko, creo que me saldría de forma natural algo como _Es preciosa y *está* inclinada; y cada vez un poco más_*.

*Saludos


----------



## macame

Ahora ya me habéis hecho dudar, pero "es inclinada" no acaba de sonarme del todo bien, no sé .


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues yo estoy contigo, Macame, me suena tan propio el "estar" en este caso que en un arrebato podría llegar a extrapolarlo a las torres Kio sin mucho sonrojo.


----------



## Aviador

A mí también lo que me suena natural es el uso del verbo _estar_ en ente caso particular por lo que explica Macame.



Lurrezko said:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro. Usaría una u otra dependiendo del contexto. *Es* me suena bien, quizá porque lleva tanto tiempo inclinada que ésa es precisamente su principal característica.
> 
> _- ¿Cómo es la torre de Pisa?
> - Es inclinada._
> 
> Un saludo


¿No será por influencia del catalán, Lurrezko? En catalán sí que me suena más normal _ser_/_esser_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

A ver, veamos:

El coche es verde. El verde coche.
La torre es inclinada. La torre inclinada de Pizzas.
Pero la torre se inclina hacia el sur. La torre está inclinada hacia el sur. Es más, la torre se está inclinando hacia el sur, pero nunca caerá.

Yo creo que aquí prima el hecho de lo que consideramos normal, y la descripción con respecto a cualquier sistema de referencia:

La torre de Pisa es inclinada. La torre de Pisa está inclinada respecto de la vertical (lo que sería su posición normal y esperable).
El eje de la Tierra es inclinado. El eje de la Tierra está inclinado 23 grados y medio con respecto al plano de la eclíptica.
Los gnomones son inclinados. En los relojes de sol los gnomones están inclinados el valor de su latitud.

En todos los casos el uso de inclinado como adjetivo y el verbo ser parece llevarnos a conceptos incompletos, mientras que el uso de estar -y de inclinado como participio- parece llevarnos por el camino correcto.


----------



## ukimix

Hola osita

También me parece que debe ir _está_. A la pregunta que trae Lurrezko: _-¿Cómo es la torre?,_ respondería como indica Miguel: _-Está inclinada. (Así es ella)_. Saludo


----------



## Lurrezko

Aviador said:


> ¿No será por influencia del catalán, Lurrezko? En catalán sí que me suena más normal _ser_/_esser_.



Podría ser una más de mis interferencias, _amic_ Aviador: veo a todo el mundo en contra, lo que sólo me ocurre en casa de mis suegros.

Sin embargo, mi sensación es que cuando pienso en catalán y digo _és inclinada_ me viene la misma idea circunstancial, de característica sobrevenida, que me viene en español con *está inclinada*. Lo que yo digo es que en español me suena natural *es inclinada* como estado o como propiedad definitoria de la torre. Se me ocurren otros casos en los que la condición actual es tan irreversible y característica que pasa a ser su estado propio, con independencia de cuál fuera el original. Así, la Esfinge de Gizeh es chata y la Venus de Milo es manca, por ejemplo.

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

No soy nativo, pero el razonamiento de Lurrezko a mí me parece lógico. Tal vez la palabra _inclinado _se entiende automáticamente como participio (pasado) que expresa un _estado _y no como un adjetivo que expresa una _propiedad_, al contrario de _chato _y _manco _en los ejemplos con la Esfinge y la Venus. Si entiendo bien, si en vez de _inclinado _usasemos un adjetivo "normal" (no un participio), el verbo _ser _sonaría natural para todos los hispanohablantes, por ejemplo "La torre de Pisa _es_ pendiente". ¿Es así?


----------



## ACQM

francisgranada said:


> No soy nativo, pero el razonamiento de Lurrezko a mí me parece lógico. Tal vez la palabra _inclinado _se entiende automáticamente como participio (pasado) que expresa un _estado _y no como un adjetivo que expresa una _propiedad_, al contrario de _chato _y _manco _en los ejemplos con la Esfinge y la Venus. Si entiendo bien, si en vez de _inclinado _usasemos un adjetivo "normal" (no un participio), el verbo _ser _sonaría natural para todos los hispanohablantes, por ejemplo "La torre de Pisa _es_ pendiente". ¿Es así?



"Pendiente" no tiene sentido en ese ejemplo.

Creo que es mucho más natural decir que la torre está inclinada.


----------



## francisgranada

ACQM said:


> "Pendiente" no tiene sentido en ese ejemplo.


He elegido ese adjetivo solo porque se dice  "la torre pendiente de Pisa" (tal vez se trata de un italianismo, no lo sé). Visto que el uso práctico del verbo _estar _no es siempre tan fácil para los extranjeros, quisiera saber si en caso de un adjetivo (que no es un participio) que describe más o menos la misma carecterística de la torre, se preferiría el verbo _ser _o no. Quizá _oblicuo _podría ser un adjetivo adecuado ...


----------



## ACQM

El sentido está claro, inclinada para la Torre de Pisa es un estado, a mi entender, por tanto le pondría el verbo "estar". Con las torres Kio podríamos hablar de ambos verbos, puesto que es un estado pero también una característica intrínseca (desde su concepción). 

Ciertamente los participios suelen ir con el verbo estar, en eso tienes razón:  "La Torre de Pisa está mal construida". Como por ejemplo: "La casa es blanca" pero "La casa está pintada de blanco".

Por cierto,



francisgranada said:


> He elegido ese adjetivo solo porque se dice  "la torre pendiente de Pisa"



¡¿Quién dice eso?! El DRAE te da la razón, pero mis ojos sangran al verlo escrito.


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> El sentido está claro, inclinada para la Torre de Pisa es un estado, a mi entender, por tanto le pondría el verbo "estar". Con las torres Kio podríamos hablar de ambos verbos, puesto que es un estado pero también una característica intrínseca (desde su concepción).



Sin embargo, y por seguir con mis ejemplos, no me acaba de sonar natural decir que la Venus de Milo _está_ manca, a pesar de que en origen no lo estaba. Es más, por usar ejemplos humanos: cuando alguien se queda en un estado irreversible, no transitorio, me suena natural usar *ser*, aunque no lo sufra desde el nacimiento: mi amigo Pedro, de 50 años, _es_ paralítico, se quedó así hace 20 a raíz de un accidente. Lo que quiero decir es que quizá la contraposición permanente/transitorio, intrínseco/sobrevenido no sea tan determinante, y lo que decante la balanza hacia el verbo *estar* sea precisamente el participio adjetivado, tal como apunta Francis y confirmas tú.

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

ACQM said:


> ¡¿Quién dice eso?! El DRAE te da la razón, pero mis ojos sangran al verlo escrito.


Personalmente no conozco a nadie . Pero por ejemplo aquí hay unos ejemplos (bien, no _dice_, sino _escribe _...)


----------



## ukimix

francisgranada said:


> Personalmente no conozco a nadie . Por ejemplo aquí (bien, no _dice_, sino _escribe _...)



Esa página necesita una corrección general, fracisgranada.


----------



## francisgranada

ukimix said:


> Esa página necesita una corrección general, fracisgranada.


Hay también otras páginas  y el DRAE me da razón (#16)  ... En serio, no es esta la sustancia, el adjetivo _pendiente _lo usé solo como ejemplo. En todos modos, os agradezco por la información en cuanto al uso (o mejor: _no _uso) del adjetivo _pendiente _en este contexto.


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Sin embargo, y por seguir con mis ejemplos, no me acaba de sonar natural decir que la Venus de Milo _está_ manca, a pesar de que en origen no lo estaba. Es más, por usar ejemplos humanos: cuando alguien se queda en un estado irreversible, no transitorio, me suena natural usar *ser*, aunque no lo sufra desde el nacimiento: mi amigo Pedro, de 50 años, _es_ paralítico, se quedó así hace 20 a raíz de un accidente.


Yo llevo rato dándole vueltas a eso que apuntaste, Lurr. Y creo que lo que no me pega en cuanto a _la torre es inclinada_ es que me suena a voz pasiva y la oración queda chueca: ¿inclinada por qué o por quién? Si nos vamos por el lado pragmático, «inclinar» implica una modificación que requiere de un iniciador. Si usamos “está”, indicamos que ese proceso ya está acabado y podemos prescindir de la identidad del iniciador.

Me pasa lo mismo si cambio «inclinar» por «torcer»:


> —Me dirás que antes estaba el mundo al derecho.
> 
> —No, antes parecía derecho, pero *estaba torcido*.
> 
> —Me da igual cómo estaba. Lo cierto es que ambos somos seres de carne y hueso, no fantasías librescas.
> 
> Beccaria, Lola. La luna en Jorge. Barcelona: Destino, 2001.


Me parece que «inclinado» y «torcido» pertenecen a la misma categoría, una categoría distinta de «chato» y «manco».


----------



## aleCcowaN

No veo que el DRAE dé ninguna razón a nadie para usar "Torre Pendiente", que de todos modos se usa algo, aunque menos que "Torre Pendente", que total,  para equivocarse, queda más fino.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Yo llevo rato dándole vueltas a eso que apuntaste, Lurr. Y creo que lo que no me pega en cuanto a _la torre es inclinada_ es que me suena a voz pasiva y la oración queda chueca: ¿inclinada por qué o por quién? Si nos vamos por el lado pragmático, «inclinar» implica una modificación que requiere de un iniciador. Si usamos “está”, indicamos que ese proceso ya está acabado y podemos prescindir de la identidad del iniciador.
> 
> Me pasa lo mismo si cambio «inclinar» por «torcer»:



Claro. Si decimos _está_ inclinada porque ése no era su estado original, deberíamos decir la Venus de Milo _está_ manca por el mismo motivo. Y no lo hacemos, de modo que parece razonable suponer que el hecho de que el estado original fuera otro no causa la diferencia en este caso. 

Francis no tuvo suerte con _pendiente_, pero quizá serviría (por los pelos) _oblicua_ con el sentido de _inclinada_. ¿La torre de Pisa es o está oblicua? Apuesto a que dirías _es_ oblicua. Pero no con un participio: ¿es torcida, ladeada, escorada? Parece que con un adjetivo tendemos a un uso y con un participio a otro, probablemente porque suena a voz pasiva.

Un saludete


----------



## ukimix

Pero _la Venus de Milo es manca _y _la Torre es inclinada _difieren en que es idiomático decir _Pepe es manco_ y también _Pepe está manco_, como lo es _Pepe es sordo_. No pasa lo mismo con _Pepe es inclinado_; en cambio sí con _Pepe está inclinado_ .. sobre algo o en ángulo de... o...


----------



## Lurrezko

ukimix said:


> Pero _la Venus de Milo es manca _y _la Torre es inclinada _difieren en que es idiomático decir _Pepe es manco_ y también _Pepe está manco_, como lo es _Pepe es sordo_. No pasa lo mismo con _Pepe es inclinado_; en cambio sí con _Pepe está inclinado_ .. sobre algo o en ángulo de... o...



Sí, está claro que difieren. Lo que estamos tratando de averiguar es por qué. 

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

Lurrezko said:


> ... Lo que quiero decir es que quizá la contraposición permanente/transitorio, intrínseco/sobrevenido no sea tan determinante, y lo que decante la balanza hacia el verbo *estar* sea precisamente el participio adjetivado ...


Sí, es la sustancia de mi pregunta. Y lo que dices me parece también lógico: imaginémonos a un  turista hispanohablante en Pisa que ve una torre que "se inclina" a diferencia de las torres "normales" que suelen ser perpendiculares. Entonces el turista, que no tiene la mínima idea sobre la historia/estática/etc ... de la torre,  espontáneamente dice que "la torre está inclinada".  Es decir, el criterio "natural" para elegir entre _ser _o _estar _es el carácter "participial" (no sé si exista/e tal palabra)  del adjetivo _inclinado_ y no la propiedad (supuesta o verdadera) intrínseca. 

Otra cosa es (que yo no soy capaz de decidir) si el participio _inclinado _se puede percibir como un "puro" adjetivo que eventualmente denota una propiedad permanente o no ...


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> Es decir, el criterio "natural" para elegir entre _ser _o _estar _es el carácter "participial" (no sé si exista/e tal adjetivo)  del adjetivo _inclinado_.



Es lo que yo sospecho también, aunque me falta preparación académica para dar con la razón última. Te pongo otra vez a mi amigo Pedro como ejemplo: se quedó paralítico hace 20 años, y tan natural suena decir que _está_ *paralítico* como que _es_ paralítico. Es decir, que no lo sea desde nacimiento no es relevante a la hora de usar un verbo u otro, depende del contexto. En cambio, apuesto a que los compañeros sólo aceptarán que _está_* impedido*, un participio, aunque hubiera nacido así.

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

Lurrezko said:


> ... se quedó paralítico hace 20 años, y tan natural suena decir que _está_ *paralítico* como que _es_ paralítico. Es decir, que no lo sea desde nacimiento no es relevante a la hora de usar un verbo u otro, depende del contexto ...


En este caso concreto (conforme a mi "lógica personal" que es poco relevante ) sin algún contexto además, preferiría "_es _paralítico", porque (supuestamente) no se trata de un estado transitorio, sino permanente (aunque el buen amigo Pedro antes no era paralítico).


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> En este caso concreto (conforme a mi "lógica personal" que es poco relevante ) sin algún contexto además, preferiría "_es _paralítico", porque (supuestamente) no se trata de un estado transitorio, sino permanente (aunque el buen amigo Pedro antes no era paralítico).



Que es precisamente lo que yo defendía con la torre de Pisa, su inclinación irreversible. Pero fíjate que si aludimos al tránsito de un estado a otro lo natural (para mí) es *estar*:

_Pedro tuvo un accidente hace 20 años y está paralítico._

Un hilo interesante. 

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

Lurrezko said:


> ... Pero fíjate que si aludimos al tránsito de un estado a otro lo natural (para mí) es *estar*:
> 
> _Pedro tuvo un accidente hace 20 años y está paralítico. _


Sí, porque queremos expresar que _ahora _(por consecuencia del accidente) Pedro se encuentra en un _estado paralítico_ (y tal vez sanará, o quizá no - es otra cosa ... ). Es decir, lo importante es lo que queremos/intentamos expresar, no la realidad o la "verdad  objetiva".  

Desde el punto de vista de un _no _hispanohablante el "problema" es este: la diferencia entre los verbos _ser _y _estar _se entiende (digamos que es teóricamente clara). No obstante, en algunos casos "suena" mejor el uno o el otro, o sea prácticamente se usa solo uno de los dos ...  





> Un hilo interesante.


Y muy útil (al menos para mi y espero que también para Osa_menor y los demás extranjeros ...)


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, está claro que difieren. Lo que estamos tratando de averiguar es por qué.


Más allá de la obviedad morfológica: «manco» es adjetivo e «inclinado» es participio que puede hacer las veces de adjetivo, creo que hay algo en el semantismo de cada una de esas palabras que podría explicar la diferencia.

El participio «inclinado» es uno de los llamados participios _resultativos_ que presentan adjetivos homónimos; en determinados contextos, _inclinado_ bien podría ser considerado un adjetivo _episódico_ o _resultativo_ en la medida en que expresa un estado accidental resultante de un cambio (NGLE §13.4m): _La botella, *una vez inclinada* para echar el ‘culete’ [...], ha de estar bien cogida con los dedos índice, corazón y anular por su cuerpo, y con el meñique por su culo o base_.1 En dicho ejemplo, se da por sentado que hubo un agente iniciador de la inclinación («inclinada» deriva allí del transitivo «inclinar»).

Ahora bien, como varios verbos que expresan cambio de posición, «inclinar» comparte el mismo participio que la forma pronominal intransitiva «inclinarse». En _«la Torre inclinada de Pisa»_ no hay un agente iniciador sino un móvil (la propia torre), por lo que se trata del participio de esta segunda forma (el morfema «se» denota voz media).

Aunque sí es posible interpretar _inclinado_ como un cambio de estado sin necesidad de un agente expreso, como en _un árbol __inclinado por el viento_, haría falta un agente “encubierto”, como en _el ángulo de la cámara fue inclinado para que la escena fuera más realista_2. También podríamos combinarlo con «quedar»: _la torre quedó inclinada_. En este último caso, «quedar» expresa la permanencia de una posición física (§38.5d). Si se combina con «estar», «inclinado» se interpreta como un atributo resultativo (§37.7b).

Lo otro que hay que tomar en cuenta, siempre en cuanto a lo semántico, tiene que ver con que _manco_ (así como _cojo_ o _tuerto_) y «chato» son de los adjetivos que se llaman _inherentes _(opuestos a los _episódicos_) y que expresan una propiedad caracterizadora e individual. Ni «manco» ni «chato» son participios resultantes de un verbo que exprese cambio, pero sí admiten la combinación con «quedar» en su interpretación de cambio de estado. En el caso de «manco», la _Nueva gramática_ da una explicación interesante: _La primera interpretación de quedar(se) [como verbo de cambio de estado] es propia de los adjetivos que designan estados carenciales, así como otros análogos que se caracterizan por expresar la pérdida de algo[.]_ (§38.2k). No existe un verbo que exprese el proceso que revierte dicha pérdida (como sí lo habría entre _inclinar(se)_ y _enderezar(se)_​).

Finalmente, cabe destacar que existen tanto el transitivo «achatar» como el pronominal «achatarse» que sí denotan una acción llevada a cabo por un agente (el _achatador_ ). Es posible que para estos dos verbos se pueda concluir lo mismo que para _inclinar_ e _inclinarse_.


1 http://www.hola.com/cocina/escuela/2014040170525/como-escanciar-sidra/
​2 http://cgredan.blogspot.com/2008/01/la-escena-de-la-escalada-de-batman-y.html


----------



## PaoAndreCM

Que tema tan fascinante. A mí me suena más natural "es", porque la Torre de Pisa se caracteriza por ser inclinada. No me suena mal "está", pero no me suena del todo bien ya que no es que a veces la Torre de Pisa esté inclinada y a veces esté derecha. Siempre está inclinada. O sea, es inclinada.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias por esta discusión tan interesante. Veo que entre los hispanohablantes también hay unos a quienes no les parece totalmente incorrecto el uso de _ser_.


Lurrezko said:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro. Usaría una u otra dependiendo del contexto. *Es* me suena bien, quizá porque lleva tanto tiempo inclinada que ésa es precisamente su principal característica. [..]


Quiero añadir que todos los _no hispanohablantes_ de nuestro curso sostenían la opinión que la inclinación es una propriedad de la Torre de Pisa. No es fácil, para nosotros, entender que es un estado. 

Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Osa:

Pienso que a vosotros se os hace difícil percibir la diferencia entre un resultado (el resultado de inclinarse la torre) y una propiedad inherente (el amigo de Lurrezko es paralítico) en el caso de la Torre de Pisa porque existe un saber enciclopédico, compartido culturalmente, en cuanto a la irreversibilidad de la inclinación de dicha torre. Si se deja ese dato enciclopédico de lado, y si nos atenemos únicamente a lo semántico, la inclinación es el resultado de un proceso.


----------



## osa_menor

Poco a poco empiezo a comprender ... 

Un saludo.


----------



## ukimix

swift said:


> Osa:
> 
> Pienso que a vosotros se os hace difícil percibir la diferencia entre un resultado (el resultado de inclinarse la torre) y una propiedad inherente (el amigo de Lurrezko es paralítico) en el caso de la Torre de Pisa porque existe un saber enciclopédico, compartido culturalmente, en cuanto a la irreversibilidad de la inclinación de dicha torre. Si se deja ese dato enciclopédico de lado, y si nos atenemos únicamente a lo semántico, la inclinación es el resultado de un proceso.



Para poner a prueba la hipótesis de swift, dear bear, puedes hacer un pequeño experimento. Inclinas un cuadro que haya en el salón de clase (si hay uno) y luego, desprevenidamente, les preguntas qué oración les parece correcta: 

_El cuadro es inclinado.
El cuadro está inclinado. 
_
Mejor si lo haces en unos días, así tal vez no hagan la asociación que sería inmediata si la discusión tuvo lugar hace poco. 

Si les parece mejor _El cuadro está inclinado_, la hipótesis de swift se hace más plausible, pues puede tener que ver con el dato enciclopédico. Si les parece mejor _El cuadro es inclinado_, entonces la hipótesis de swift sería falsa. 



O tal vez se puede hacer más experimentos del mismo tipo con otros participios resultativos. Quizá swift pueda indicar algunos, que se leyó juicioso la NGLE , y también corregir la propuesta de estos otros experimentos: inclinas el cuadro y les perguntas cuál les parece mejor: _el cuadro está ladeado / es ladeado_. O mojas un escritorio y preguntas cuál les parece mejor: _el escritorio es mojado / está mojado_. 

Y luego nos cuentas cómo te fue.


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias, Uki, por tu consejo. Lo de mojar, pienso que no va a gustar al pedel .

Un abrazo de osa.


----------



## francisgranada

PaoAndreCM said:


> ... A mí me suena más natural "es", porque la Torre de Pisa se caracteriza por ser inclinada ...


No solo _se caracteriza_, sino lo _es/está***_ desde el inicio de su construcción. Es decir, desde cuando la Torre de Pisa es realmente una torre, tiene esa característica.

En la escuela aprendimos sobre las llamadas "máquinas simples" y una de ellas era el _plano inclinado_. En este caso seguramente no se trata del resultado de un proceso, sino de un _tipo de plano_ caracrerizado por ser/estar inclinado. Pregunta: ese plano, ¿_es _o _está _inclinado?

***A propósito: ¿es correcto decir  ..._lo está_?


----------



## swift

@francisgranada Tengo entendido que la torre no fue construida adrede para que se inclinara sino que, desde la primera fase de su construcción —y por un error ingenieril—, la base de la torre se inclinó debido a un hundimiento del terreno...


----------



## francisgranada

swift said:


> @francisgranada Tengo entendido que la torre no fue construida adrede para que se inclinara sino que, desde la primera fase de su construcción —y por un error ingenieril—, la base de la torre se inclinó debido a un hundimiento del terreno...


Sí, pero lo que es importante desde el punto de vista del tema actual es que la torre tiene la dicha característica desde "siempre". O si fuese construida inclinada adrede, ¿sería correcto/adecuado usar el verbo _ser_?


----------



## swift

francisgranada said:


> O si fuese construida inclinada adrede, ¿sería correcto/adecuado usar el verbo _ser_?


En una oración pasiva, sí: _La torre fue inclinada por los ingenieros; la torre fue inclinada hacia el Oeste_.

Creo que en el patrimonio cultural colectivo de los hispanohablantes —y espero no estarme arriesgando al afirmar esto— existe la noción de que la torre se inclinó en algún momento (dejando de lado si dicha inclinación se produjo de forma paulatina o más bien de forma brusca).


----------



## francisgranada

Tal vez me equivoco, pero si "la torre de Pisa _es _derecha" funciona, sino con inclinada hay que usar el verbo _estar_, entonces en caso de dos torres es imposible decir (po ejemplo) que "la primera de las torres es derecha y la segunda inclinada" ...


----------



## ukimix

Exactamente, suena terrible decir: "La torre de Pisa es derecha" o "la torre es derecha" en referencia al hecho de que está derecha, que es como de hecho se dice al menos aquí en el vecindario.


----------



## swift

Además “derecho” y “torcido”, cuando se combinan con “ser”, se emplean para calificar actitudes o comportamientos humanos: _ser derecho_ en Costa Rica es _ser suertudo_ y _ser torcido_ es _tener mala suerte_. Pero creo que nos estamos alejando cada vez más del tema.


----------



## tigre1950

La torre de Pisa de tanto *estar* inclinada pasó a *ser* inclinada.
Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Me pregunto si existe algún otro objeto en el universo con el que se presente esta, digamos, "ambivalencia". El cuadro siempre está inclinado, y si lleva muchos años así hasta acuñamos el nombre 'el cuadro inclinado'. Pero no le metemos el verbo _ser_ ahí en medio.


----------



## merquiades

Desde un punto de vista gramatical es un participio pasado de un verbo,  el resultado de la acción de este verbo ya terminada.  El aspecto permanente o transitorio que vemos con otro tipo de adjetivos, es/está listo, no entra aquí. Napoleón está muerto para siempre porque murió en el siglo XIX, o porque le mataron, etc. La torre está inclinada porque se inclinó, porque los arquitectos decidieron inclinarla...
Bueno, acabo de decir lo mismo que Swift pero con otras palabras.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Pongamos un ejemplo meramente contrafáctico. En este hilo ya se han dado varios, de modo que uno más no le hará daño a nadie...

Imaginemos que por fin la torre dejó de estar inclinada gracias a un equipo de ingenieros altamente capacitados que logró corregir el problema del hundimiento del terreno, después de décadas de esfuerzos por evitar que colapsara. En un sentido metafórico, se trató de una verdadera labor de ortopedia... a una escala colosal. Se extrajo material arcilloso en cantidades industriales, se drenaron metros cúbicos de agua, se usaron amarras de acero como si se tratara de corregir una dentadura torcida... En fin, que los ingenieros más tenaces del mundo se empeñaron en enderezar la torre. Hoy, 12 de mayo de 2015, en un diario digital de habla hispana, se reproducen las declaraciones de la ingeniera a cargo de dirigir la proeza, quien en conferencia de prensa describió el mayor logro de su carrera.

En el párrafo que cierra el despacho de la agencia EFE, ¿qué se leería?

_La torre _____ inclinada por más de nueve siglos._


Spoiler: ¿Fue o estuvo?



¡Estuvo!




¿Y en un folleto turístico?

_La torre _____ inclinada pero un equipo de ingenieros altamente capacitados la restauró._


Spoiler: ¿Era o estaba?



¡Estaba!


----------



## ukimix

Buen ejemplo. Como es una posibilidad física (aunque remota, es decir, no es una imposibilidad lógica) que se vuelva a enderezar, entonces no es inclinada, sino que está inclinada.


----------

